# New marble double tail plakat :)...



## undergunfire (Jul 15, 2011)

Petco got some new bettas in and I couldn't pass up this guy . There were 3 other awesome plakats there, but I decided on this one. I may go back and get another one that is pretty terrible looking...a grey colored plakat that has been there for too long and doesn't look happy :-(. Just need to decide if I want to actually care for 6 bettas (my Cafe Racer died yesterday ).

Anyway, here is "Levi"...




































































He will probably loose that cute white face to color, huh?


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

aww sooo cute


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Ohh. He is a pretty little boy. Gorgeous color! If he looks that good right off the shelf at the petstore, I can't wait to see how good he looks when fully colors up. 

6 bettas! And I thought I was stressing myself at 4 bettas. Also, I'm sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## bettakong (Nov 10, 2011)

wow nice DTPK


----------



## titusthebetta (Sep 2, 2011)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## LilyK (Oct 19, 2011)

He's fantastic. Is he a Giant?


----------



## sharka91 (Mar 8, 2011)

I love doubletail plakats! I have a nice marbled one too! haven't got any pics yet though.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Jealous!!!! He's amazing!! I love double tails and marbles! Great find


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

he's beautiful. i'm itching to get a DT male one of these days. 

but, for color, he looks more like a grizzle to me. but, with bettas, you never know! xD


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks, guys! Levi is a super awesome fish....very spunky! His coloring hasn't changed at all yet and I have had him for almost a week. 

I'm going to be getting the 15g Tetra tank (on sale at Petco for $40 with heater) and he will go into the 5g cube tank (a 2.5 won't cut it for this guy)...then I will have a sorority in the 15g .


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

A blue and green marble x3
The face MIGHT color up, but most likely will stay white, or slightly fade to blueish.

Gorgeous~


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 15, 2011)

More pictures of Levi! He got moved into the 10g split tank and is now neighbors with Ghost Rider. 

Vespa (had been sick) had passed away sometime early Saturday morning, then last night Jesco White was acting weird and being shy/really reserved (he is never like that) in the back bottom corner of the tank....he then started to spazz out. I scooped him out and put him into a betta cup to float in the tank, but he died very shortly after. So....I've had 3 betta deaths in the past 3 days - its been rough ....


Anyway, here is more of Levi...


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow i love his multi colored ventrals. Too bad plakats are more expensive. I want to save a giant but I dont know how he would do in a 2.5


----------



## dlite (Oct 15, 2011)

I have never liked plakats but I have got to say, your betta has really caught my eye:nicefish:


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks, guys! Plakats are my favorite type of betta and their fins never rip like other tail types do. Their personalities are spunky and they swim pretty fast, so they are really entertaining.

The downside to plakats is that a 2.5g tank just really doesn't work for them because they like to swim so much, at least in my experience. I had this guy in a 2.5g for a few days and I could tell he was feeling a bit cramped up (even though he came from a little cup, lol).


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

I've noticed the same. I keep plakats in a min of 5g now. Although I have room for more now, many of my previous rescues were adopted before christmas. They all went to happy homes. So the current rescues are being spoiled. even the VTs are in 5-10 now.


----------

